
Open-Registry – JavaScript Registry Funded+developed by the Community - lioeters
https://open-registry.dev/
======
lioeters
I know this is a duplicate post [0], but I felt it deserved another chance at
getting some discussion going about a community-supported package manager, as
an alternative to NPM. Here is the repo: [https://github.com/open-
services/open-registry](https://github.com/open-services/open-registry)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19739872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19739872)

~~~
diggan
Thanks for the try lioeters.

I was certain my Show HN (linked above) would generate some interesting and
useful discussions around package management and governance, but seems the HN
crowd is not picking it up. Project probably needs a bit more meat on it
before it's generally interesting. I'll try again in the future :)

~~~
lioeters
For what it's worth, I made sure to star the repo and will keep an eye on the
project as it grows. Please do repost in the future, perhaps with some blog
post update, as I'm interested in a viable NPM alternative.

I've also been looking into verdaccio [0], for a private registry. I thought
it might be relevant to list such self-hosted options in the Open Registry
site as well (although, the use case is different).

[0]
[https://github.com/verdaccio/verdaccio](https://github.com/verdaccio/verdaccio)

